# Has anyone played with Inaz Cosmetics yet?



## apocalypgloss (Aug 23, 2011)

I discovered Inaz Cosmetics on someone's Tumblr.  Her ordering system is sort of odd--you pick your colors out on Facebook, email her, and she invoices.  They are a very young company and do not have a more advanced system in place.  They seem to have colors that are either almost wet-like pigment (like the MAC pigments of the old days) or the more frustrating drier pigments (like the newer MAC pigments and many of the mineral company mattes).  Luckily, you can sort of tell from the photographs which is which.  A google search doesn't pop up too many reviews or swatches just yet so I tried to eyeball out colors that didn't look like anything I had.  Their Mint is the most amazing, sparkly, true mint.  Emara is the soft baby peach I've been searching for FOREVER only to continually wind up with pinks and oranges instead.   I just placed my order for full sizes of these.  The full jars are 10g for $10 and the samples are little clamshells for $1.50. 

  	In the photos they have of people wearing their products, the colors seem very vivid.  On my own, I needed to layer or use Pixie Epoxy to get the hardcore pigmentation out of the darker colors but I'm not super experienced with these yet.  There may be a Fyrinnae-level sort of learning curve.  The sparkle is amazing, though.  They honestly sparkle like no other mineral eye shadows I have.  The only thing more sparkly are my MAC reflects glitters.  They seem to have a little bit of a cult following as many of their photos on their facebook are user submitted. 

  	I'm really interested if any of you have tried them out, what your impressions are, and if you've taken any photos.  I'd love to see them!

  	This is Emara on my lid.  The camera couldn't really handle the sparkle.


----------



## adwilson85 (Sep 9, 2011)

I LOVE Inaz!! Amber is so sweet, too..I have about 30ish sample jars and about 9 full size..I love their glitters, too..Glam Rock is my favorite..and she even makes custom colors..made me a beautiful purple full of holographic glitter and named it Brielle after my daughter.   And I just got a jar of primer in the mail today from them =)


----------

